# Dead baby Crested Gecko



## DigitalSpy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi my crested gecko was about 14 weeks old when I found it dead this morning. It looked lovely and healthy the night before.

When I found the little guy, he was in the middle of a shed when he died.

Any ideas what could have caused this?

I fed him CGD, spray daily and on Kitchen tissue. Thanks


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Firstly, I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you had the humidity sorted OK, but what I will mention is maybe there wasn't enough rough surface area to help the littlen get the shed off. 

I've been lucky enough to watch a few of my adults shed, and it's quite a lengthy and sometimes rough process whereas they rub against cork bark, or in some I have a terracotta pot. 

It could be many things like he was a little weak although he looked fine, or it could have just been down to bad luck, all I can say is, take it down as experience mate. 

I'm assuming you were feeding CGD and bugs dusted with vits?

Jac


----------



## DigitalSpy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I fed it on just repashy mango cgd+water no live food. in the tank there is a branch, cork bark, and hanging vine/ plant.

im gutted  but I am more concerned about finding out if I done something wrong!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

DigitalSpy said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I fed it on just repashy mango cgd+water no live food. in the tank there is a branch, cork bark, and hanging vine/ plant.
> 
> im gutted  but I am more concerned about finding out if I done something wrong!


TBH it sounds like the crestie just may have been a little week. I feed all my guys live once a week. I don't think this is about you doing something wrong, but maybe in the future, consider feeding live. There are people who solely only feed CGD and have not had problems, but most people I know mix the diet with live. 

There is no way of knowing obviously if it's something you have done wrong, unless someone is to watch you day and night. I have had a female egg bound and die, and I was heart broken, looking for what I had done wrong. But sometimes you just have to accept it happened and there is no point in beating yourself up and be more cautious in the future. 

Keep your chin up, sorry there is nothing else I can add.


----------



## DigitalSpy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for that  I appreciate the advice you gave and kind words too!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

DigitalSpy said:


> Thanks for that  I appreciate the advice you gave and kind words too!


You're more than welcome, we are not all evil on here  Some of us realise mistakes happen and some things can't be assessed to lamp on blame.

Just keep your chin up and when the time comes, maybe get an older crestie? 

Jac


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

My only real thought that it could be is was he actually eating the cgd?

Do you know what it was feeding before coming to you?

Although repashy is one of the best cgd sometimes they don't eat much or anything if its not what they are used to (eg pets at home and many pet shops feed them baby food and although no good for them they prefer the taste over cgd).

Being so young it wouldnt take long for organ failure or similar to happen if it wasn't eating.

It could be a million reasons though, unfortunatly sometimes these things just happen


----------



## DigitalSpy (Dec 30, 2011)

it had been fed repashy since hatching. It was pooing, and there were marks in the CGD dish (but they could be foot prints I guess). I am pretty confident it was eating.

Thanks everyone


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

A baby animal can go downhill very quickly, so you may not have time to realise anything is wrong.

Another thing, most animals have evolved not to show signs of illness, if they showed signs of illness, they would be eaten very quickly in the wild.

I'v kept birds most of my life & they are experts at hiding illness. 

Sorry for your loss, sometimes it's not ment to be.


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

:grouphug: So sorry to hear that.


----------

